# ITP SC1 Eluma....



## alfreddajero (Oct 29, 2009)

I was taking a look at this light and wanted one......but i would like to know if there are any members out there that own one. I own a couple of ITP lights and love them. I was planning on getting the cr123 and the AA version.

http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_19&products_id=376


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 30, 2009)

Too NEW to own yet , I think.


----------



## alfreddajero (Oct 30, 2009)

Because i went to ITP's site and its not even listed on there yet.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 30, 2009)

It's a pre-order light.

Probably only iTP staffers at the factory or in QC have played with them so far.


----------



## alfreddajero (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay thanks buddy......Im just really digging the AA and Cr123 versions.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 30, 2009)

Put an XP-G in it and


----------



## SuperLightMan (Nov 17, 2009)

Resembles the Eagletac P10C. I'm not sure how i feel about changing modes on the side. Why not just make the mode changing via tail cap switch?


----------



## ntalbot (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks pretty good for a $40 light. Better UI than most.


----------



## brted (Nov 18, 2009)

If you're holding this thing overhand, shouldn't the mode button be in the back, near your index finger? Do we know if it is forward or reverse clicky? Seems like it would be forward.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 18, 2009)

Well i for one am glad that the mode switch is not at the rear........the problem with the ITP C9r was that it was very easy to change modes by just pressing lightly and i mean lightly.


----------



## shark_za (Dec 6, 2009)

Its an interesting torch at the least. 

I like a reverse clicky on a multimode light and really don't like half presses on a forward switch to select a mode. 
This solves that issue. Forward switch for on/off/mometary and a mode change switch on the side. lo-med-hi-strobe and at any time you can just press and hold the mode switch to enter ramping sequence. It holds that ramp selected mode too, although I don't think this is so accurate. Maybe its just my eyes. 

I just got the 1xAA version (SA1) and its quite cool. XP-E R2 , still one of the better emitters in a 1xAA. Very few XP-G's around.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 6, 2009)

Please post your thoughts and a pic another side a light.....im really thinking about getting one.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 6, 2009)

*Shark_za, two questions*



> shark_za: I just got the 1xAA version (SA1) and its quite cool.


 Do you mean cool white color or cool as in NICE?

How is the side switch? Do you click it to change modes or just a short press?

Thanks


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Shark_za, two questions*


Is your proof reading function disabled ?  :devil:


----------



## shark_za (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry for creating confusion with a word that means something so important in the flashlight world ! 

I mean really nice. Looking at the beam on a white wall I would say its neutral. 
I don't see blue/white or yellow, maybe a feint shade of green on the transition from beam to spill. I'm being very harsh on it by saying that, its really not there and I'm really digging deep. The beam does have a dimmer spot in the middle, rather say its brighter around the edge of the spot. 

The side switch is quite interesting in that it changes mode when you let go like a reverse clicky. 
But holding it in will start the ramping after about a second or so.

So quickly press and release and you will hear a click-click as it changes modes.
Just press and hold the first click and it will ramp. Ramping is a constant loop, it does not give a sign like the C7 that it has reached its high or low, it just carries on looping , brighter-dimmer-brighter-dimmer-etc

Something new I just discovered. *Included* in the package is a *reverse clicky* switch and a lower boot to work with it. Makes it a tail standing torch for those who like that. 
This is over and above the extra o-rings and spare boot for the forward clicky. Holster provided is also good looking.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for your answers shark_na.:thumbsup: I will be ordering one (and maybe the A2 also) after the Holidays.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

That's pretty cool to know they include the extra switch for free.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats nice to know as well.....is there anyway that you can post a beam shot....i was talking to bryan and he told me that theres a black doughnut at the center of the spot......maybe due to the smooth reflector.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 6, 2009)

For the price im really thinking of getting the SA1 and the SC1......too bad they dont come in an OP reflector.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 6, 2009)

So how about those beamshots......


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Shark would you be able to post them....i would love to see the beam pattern.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 7, 2009)

Shark , 

Thanks for pointing that out ,

*"Included* in the package is a *reverse clicky* switch and a lower boot to work with it."

That's a nice touch, they supply a short boot & switch and an extra normal boot too .

It's inside the carry pouch , which I didn't even open till you posted the info .


My wife is playing with both the SA1 and SC1 , right now. She says the side switch on the SA1 is stiffer. (which it is) She uses her multiple EDC's constantly .

.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 7, 2009)

So please tell me how you like it man so i can put my order in with shiningbeam right now...will you be able to post up a beamshot as well.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 7, 2009)

Alfred , 

I like them both pretty well and the UI is versatile .

Sorry - I don't do pic's .

.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay thanks.....i guess thats good enough for me man.....going to send shiningbeam an email now.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do I detect a trend? More of the new lights coming out with smooth refectors instead of OP? Why is this? Doesn't make sense to me....? Any ideas?



alfreddajero said:


> For the price im really thinking of getting the SA1 and the SC1......too bad they dont come in an OP reflector.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess there trying to make the light a little thrower....but with a smooth reflector comes and ugly beam....thats why i want to see pics....guess the only way is to order them both. I do prefer my lights with an op just because of the smooth beam.


----------



## csshih (Dec 7, 2009)

grr! you're on cpf, but not on AIM!


I got the SA1, and the beam is completely smooth. the light has a SMO reflector.
surprising.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 7, 2009)

Now that is what i also want to hear as well......


----------



## rje58 (Dec 7, 2009)

SharkZa, what say you? I interpreted your comments about the hot spot being brighter at the edges as indicating that your beam was not very smooth...?



csshih said:


> I got the SA1, and the beam is completely smooth. the light has a SMO reflector.
> surprising.


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2009)

http://lumensreview.com/uploads/SS-2009.12.07-20.03.11.jpg

quick pics.

the emitter centering is almost identical to the quark system.


----------



## shark_za (Dec 8, 2009)

I will attempt a picture later today.

The beam is not totally smooth, it does have a dimmer spot in the middle but not like an Maglite. 
Mine seems to be slightly off centre and I can see the corona of the beam is a little bigger on the one side. 

The balance of throw to flood is good, not as focussed as the iTP C7 but not as floody as my favorite L1Tv2
Spill is wide.

O-rings seals the lens, where you unscrew it too. 
Little touches are nice like the rear is a few mm bigger than an AA to easily drop a cell in but 10mm into the tube it steps down to a tighter fit. 

Ooops, dont fiddle too muck with the emitter, that black cover with the two holes in it is not a threaded piece, twisting it broke the contacts off the star that is just sitting inside there. Beamshots will come once I dig out my soldering iron to fix the wire I broke.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 8, 2009)

The SA1 (AA) model* is* deep enough to , and *does* take a long *Protected* 14500 , which is best to use when you can. And it's much brighter than with an Alkaline . Equal in brightness to SC1 with R-CR123 .

That's another reason I got these - cause they can *both* take rechargeable Li-Ions (4.2v)

Does anyone understand how the pocket clips are attached ? Can the tube be unscrewed from the head where the clip comes out ?

It would , however , roll forever without the pocket clip , and the direction makes it usable on a hat brim .

The hotspot does have a brighter ring around it , so it is not even in brightness. (but no Saturn exterior rings)

I do wish they would make orange peel reflectors available for all these S models .

.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 8, 2009)

My SA1 and SC1 should be here this thursday.......cant wait.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

Ill be able to post some beamshots when the lights come in tomorrow.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Alfred do you have any of the Quarks you can compare it to?


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry but no....I know there popular with other cpf members but they really never caught my eye.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

What do you have that is similar you can compare it to?


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

I have ITP lights and the T10 and T15 olights......but there half smooth and half op.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

The S series will be my first lights that would have smooth reflectors.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

If you have an iTP C7 or C8 it seems like it is the same as the Eluma you are already getting outside of the extra switch.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

Well any one of these combinations do....Remember im also getting the Single AA and of course the cr123 sc1.


----------



## csshih (Dec 9, 2009)

There isn't a SA1 thread.. so maybe this could become the S series thread.


SA1 pics anyone?


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

Damn, nice pics man. Thanks for posting them for us, nice to know that its able to tailstand as well, not bad at all for the price.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice pics! Alfred, so you do have the iTP parts. I think the AA iTP parts you already have will be redundant to the Eluma you're getting. If you bought it for the switch then maybe that will be useful, but as far as lumens and runtime, it didn't seem much different than my C7/C8 to warrant another $40 light that doesn't do much different with the infinite brightness of the iTP which I am happy with already. 

ps. Also in your pic you have an arrow pointing to the C8 barrrel and you listed it as AA and it should be AA*2. haha.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes i know.....i did'nt even catch that bud, thanks. I guess you can say that im buying the lights because its a new look considered to what they already have. The switch is nice too.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Yes i know.....i did'nt even catch that bud, thanks. I guess you can say that im buying the lights because its a new look considered to what they already have. The switch is nice too.



I kind of like the new look as well. If you like it enough over the C7/C8/CR123 version, I may buy it anyway, haha.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

A plus for me would be the clip.....since none of the C series lights dont have one.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Never thought about the clip. Non issue for me as I usually prefer lights without them so hopefully there is a way to remove it. 

One of my peeves about the Jetbeam Jet I Pro is the clip is seemingly permanently attached.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

csshih , according to him the clip is not removeable at all......so that might just be an issue for you.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 10, 2009)

My ITP lights finally got here today and all i can say is wow, for the price you get two spare o-rings, extra switch for use with tailstanding, switch boot, and a very nice holster to carry the light in. For the price i am very pleased with both. Now here are some pics, i did the best i could with the lights compared to some of the others that i have so please enjoy. I got my lights from Bryan over at Shiningbeam, service was excellent as usual and so was shipping. My AA lights were using Eneloops, and the rcr's used were Tenergy. All settings for the lights were set to max. My only con would be the clip on the SC1, you have to pull on the clip in order to twist the tailcap off....if one doesnt then you might just scratch the ano off.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice pics. Interesting to see it looks warmer than the C8. I may pass on that fact alone, as I like the cool white of the C7/C8 a lot.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 10, 2009)

Well im a big fan of ITP and i can say that im glad i got these.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 11, 2009)

Alfred , you stated :
"My AA lights were using Eneloops, and the rcr's used were Tenergy. All settings for the lights were set to max."

Your new ones DO look a little yellow , dim and underpowered .

Do you have plans to try Li-Ion (4.2v) rechargeables in them ?

Was the power source the same in all lights pictured ?
.


----------



## lightbug (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the beam shots guys!


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes the single AA lights were using eneloops and the rcr's used were Tenergy's....dont have any 3.7volt rcrs as of now, and the SC1 does have a yellowish spot beam but i tend to like it. The only light thats using 2cells is the ITP C8 just to compare the shots. I heard that the R2 emitter can give a purplish color and i can say that im glad that the lights i have dont have that. I like the holsters that the lights came with, top notch quality........ i asked Bryan if he planned on carrying them in stock and he told me that he will see.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 12, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Alfred , you stated :
> "My AA lights were using Eneloops, and the rcr's used were Tenergy. All settings for the lights were set to max."
> 
> Your new ones DO look a little yellow , dim and underpowered .
> ...


 

Hey bud, you got me thinking so i ordered a couple of AW 14500's from 4 7's.......so i will be able to post more beamshots when they come in and charged.


----------



## waddup (Dec 12, 2009)

2 x switch = twice the failure rate possibility?


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 12, 2009)

Well ones for tailstanding, reverse clicky and the tactical is a forward clicky. I like the reverse for the simple fact that the light will tailstand.


----------



## LG&M (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the idea of a forward switch. Not sure I need a tail switch also. My Streamlight Twin Task is a good light but under powered. I don't need one of these lights but might get one anyway.


----------



## csshih (Dec 12, 2009)

waddup said:


> 2 x switch = twice the failure rate possibility?


perhaps.. then again, the one at the head is a momentary tactile switch.. those don't break often, and don't take much current though them. likelihood is slim.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 12, 2009)

waddup said:


> 2 x switch = twice the failure rate possibility?


 

I think i just got what you meant....lol......forgot there was a switch up front as well....i tend to keep my lights on max.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry for the late pics....getting ready for the holiday. In these set of pics im using an AW 14500 right off the charger......i noticed that at the higher voltage you can see a dark ring in the middle of the spot which doesnt really effect real world outside use.....if its on ya your going to use it right. This is by no means a comparison with the lights at all so please dont think that......i like the smooth beam of the T15 and the looks and feel of the ITP SA1. The ITP is brighter using the 14500 and it seems to dissipate the heat well.


----------



## jiantbrane (Jan 5, 2010)

How does the build quality of this compare to the C8? I see that ITP specifically mentions the Eluma being water and dust resistant and complying with MIL-STD-810.

Any other thoughts on comparing the two?

Thanks


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 5, 2010)

The build quality is on par with the C8.....im begining to love the mode switch on the SA1. The clip is also sturdy, but it doesnt come off. For the price you get a high quality holster and lanyard and like i said before in the above posts another switch and boot for tailstanding capabilities.


----------



## hawk8945 (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anybody looked at the SA2 ordered it late last night from shiningbeam and Bryan sent the email confirming ship today awesome turn around. It is my way of trying to show my brother that other people make flashlights other than surefire... nothing against surefire just my brother is all about surefire nothing else, i had a surefire until I lost it and didn't want to replace it for all that cheddar. Fought him on leatherman and gerber for years... eventually he came around. Will iTP hold up to being used regularly in a fire department environment? So just wondering about the SA2 2xAA. Does anyone have any suggestions on battery set up? Sorry for all of the noob questions always looked at the forum just finally joined and started posting.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 11, 2010)

I suggest using rechargeable nimh.......so this way your not going through batteries. Its going to be a nice light indeed....just like single cell lights.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 17, 2010)

Li-Ion rechargeables in both the SA1 and SC1 make them much brighter.

These lights are good medium range throwers too for their small size ( out to 150 ft ).

The reflector can be removed for total wide flood like a ZebraLight too .(for up close work)

I don't know what the run-times are for each ?
.


----------



## MattK (Jan 17, 2010)

selfbuilt reviews on all of the S- Series lights are coming soon!


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 17, 2010)

Cool cant wait for the reviews to come out....love reading them even if i dont have the lights he's reviewing. Yes it does make a good thrower, i noticed that when i first got it. I never thought about removing the reflector though, try that out tonight to see how i like it.


----------



## hawk8945 (Jan 18, 2010)

So I have had the light for a week or so and I have to say I am impressed so much that it impressed the Surefire go my brother. Everyone at the fire department thinks it is pretty slick even my assistant chief who just got a surefire thanks to my brothers instructions. Oh well just wanted to say I love it.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 19, 2010)

I like mine as well....just wish ITP came out with an OP reflector that we can get.


----------



## travelinman (Jan 19, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> If you have an iTP C7 or C8 it seems like it is the same as the Eluma you are already getting outside of the extra switch.



I agree...I have the C7/8 & 9 so aside (sic) from the side switch, there's no reason to buy another one that is essentially the same.


----------



## shark_za (Jan 19, 2010)

I would not say they are the same. 

It can take at least 5 seconds to get the right power level on the iTP C7/C8.
With the SA1-2 you can get to the common used low-med-high in a hurry. 

And at the same time you retain the C7*T* forward switch with a "hidden" strobe if you want.
It really is the best of both worlds. C7R/T. A single mode mini forward clicky tactical that can be a general use EDC or late night tool with the simple press of another button. 
No waiting for ramping up or down but this remains an option if you want that specific balance between power and runtime for a specific task.
I found I just used the low-high a lot. 

Beam pattern is also better IMHO.

I'm probably going to replace my L1Tv2 with the SA1 in my pocket every day as soon as I get the LED centred again. I broke the little centring plastic and I'm awaiting a replacement.


----------



## travelinman (Jan 19, 2010)

shark_za said:


> I would not say they are the same.
> 
> It can take at least 5 seconds to get the right power level on the iTP C7/C8.
> With the SA1-2 you can get to the common used low-med-high in a hurry.


That's what memory is for. Most of the time I want it on high, as I have my Preon for low light needs. When I do need it on med or low, or more often strobe, I don't think I've ever needed it in less than 5 seconds. (strobe is almost instantaneous when needed, 2 clicks)


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 19, 2010)

Another factor i like about the light is the changeable switches.....it comes with a forward clicky and also a reverse clicky for tailstanding, for the price of the light and what you get for i like it.


----------



## Deal4 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have had the SA1 for a few weeks now and even though I wasn't expecting alot because of the low price, I have to say I really like this light!:thumbsup: 
It is small enough to fit in my pocket, yet is really bright and has decent throw! I like that they still use the XP-E instead of using the XP-G.
I would highly recommend this to anyone who wants a good all around light. I will be buying from iTP again!
O yeah, the beam profile isn't perfect, but plenty good for real world usage. I am very pleased.


----------



## chris626 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello, i have a sc1 and i need to get a new pocket clip for it, i cant find anywhere to buy just the clip by its self, does anyone know where i can ge tjust the clip without having to buy a whole new light? Thanks.


----------



## Sardo84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi to all. I wanna buy one of this Eluma SC1, (1x CR123), what is the best emitter for this light, the XP-G R5 or the XP-E R2? Anyone has tried all the 2 versions? can anyone explain me the differences between the R2 and the R5? (I see that both of versions came with smooth reflector)
Thank you!


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 9, 2011)

Sardo84 said:


> Hi to all. I wanna buy one of this Eluma SC1, (1x CR123), what is the best emitter for this light, the XP-G R5 or the XP-E R2? Anyone has tried all the 2 versions? can anyone explain me the differences between the R2 and the R5? (I see that both of versions came with smooth reflector)
> Thank you!


The R2 version has a more throw than the R5 but the R5 is rated for more lumens. R2 has a tighter beam and the R5 is more flood. Hope that helps


----------



## Sardo84 (Jul 9, 2011)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> The R2 version has a more throw than the R5 but the R5 is rated for more lumens. R2 has a tighter beam and the R5 is more flood. Hope that helps


Thank you!* *
I've heared about problems regarding the XP-RG combined with a smooth reflector..(Holes in the hotspots)Do you know something about this?


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 9, 2011)

chris626 said:


> Hello, i have a sc1 and i need to get a new pocket clip for it, i cant find anywhere to buy just the clip by its self, does anyone know where i can ge tjust the clip without having to buy a whole new light? Thanks.


 
I had the SA1 and I believe the design is pretty much the same. With my SA1 the clip was not removeable. I have heard others say the same thing.
How did you loose your clip? Did it just break off?


----------



## crossliner67 (Jul 9, 2011)

SC1 R2 w/ clip but the R5 version has none.


----------



## Roood (Jul 20, 2011)

Can someone please give me some steps to change the rubber boot on my SA1 Eluma? When I change it to the low profile rubber boot (for tail stand) the clicky does not work. Someone please help. TIA!

-Rod


----------

